# Forum > News > Contests >  [Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #5 — November 2016 — Uhh, check inside.

## Annaisha

Hi everybody,

October has come to an End, so it's time for a new contest thread for November!. the winners for October have been announced --> Here <-- ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #4 — October 2016 — Battle.net Gift Balance)

Due to the lack of inspiration, the popularity of October's prizes and the freedom they give to the winners, I'll be giving them away again this month. New month, clean empty thread, and most important — New chances for everybody to enter and win! All you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.

The prizes are delivered digitally through your Ownedcore PM inbox and redeemed over at your region's Battle.net.

Every month there will be two (2) winners, with the first winner the greater prize. of course. 10/10 for my originality here, but you guys did quite like the idea of being able to buy whatever you liked, rather than being stuck to winning something you may not even like or care for!





*For this fifth month (November, 2016) I'll be giving away Battle.net Gift Balance Codes:
€ / $ 60 to the First Place Winner and € / $ 40 to the runner up!*

*You redeem these prizes (codes) at your Battle.net account, and can be used in the ENTIRE Battle.net Store!*

This is not a Region-Limited contest, so feel free to participate, no matter which region you're playing at!

 and 

This months prizes (codes) will be delivered digitally, therefore no shipping address needs to be provided. Codes will end up in your OwnedCore Private Messages.





*Duplicate posting will disqualify you from the giveaway. Keep it fair, everybody can only enter once a month. This includes duplicate account posting.
I will ask a Moderator or Admin to double check if you used duplicate accounts to increases your chance, in which case, you have no chance to win at all.*
*
All winners from Jessy's Giveaway so far:
*

*★ (July 2016) Tihifniz > Lil' Chen Pandaren Plush Time and Kentus > Lil' Murk-Eye Murloc Plush (Purple) ★*
*★ (August 2016) Superzozo > 6 months of WoW Gane Time and MisterrPepsi > 3 months of WoW Game Time ★*
*★ (September 2016) LeRaRhK > DeathStalker Chroma Gaming Keyboard and Ashoran > Naga Chroma Gaming Mice ★*
*★ (October 2016) Power of Illuminati > € / $ 60 Battle.net Gift Balance and DiamondStarFall > € / $ 40 Battle.net Gift Balance ★*

*
Thank you for participating and good luck in tn the next giveaway!
*

----------


## Jaladhjin

I can only hope ;-)

----------


## zycamzip

Oooh Oooh Oooh Me *raises hand*

----------


## Razzashi

I'm in again. Thanks for the giveaway. Would be nice to win this now that Blizzcon is right around the corner (I have a feeling we will see some announcements there).

----------


## jimmyamd

Good luck to all once again.

----------


## Zaphry

Lets see if I have luck this time o.o

----------


## Amalizzy

Here comes nothing. Act 2. :/

----------


## Ashoran

I got this.

----------


## Annaisha

> I got this.


Best entry so far. And yeah, probably! Winning in previous contests does not prevent you from winning again. I won myself three (3) times in those 4 months I held contests. Never had so much luck in a contest. Unfortunately it's my own, so I'm automatically disqualified.  :Frown:  

And still no legendary drops!

----------


## liffe

Maybe lucky this month :Big Grin:

----------


## Dartex

Rolling! Let's go!

----------


## kennethas

Well pray and pray again till I Win  :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## scrappyballz

in down. to all tfs fans is that me is that me stronger then me i;ll fking kill me.

----------


## chaserbl

Alright chaps, we got this! :shh:

----------


## Hapiguy

Put me in, coach!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alexanjl12

Count me in! Crossing fingers again this month!

----------


## Tinyfin

I'm feeling luckier than last month. I'm in!

----------


## xxspokiixx

lets try this month xD. Good luck yall

----------


## wrathqt

good luck everybody once again,
happy halloween  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moike

Good luck and Happy Halloween everyone!!

----------


## MisterPepsi

This is going to be fun!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dbuzz47

May the odds be ever in my selfish favor :P

----------


## Kenneth

One time!!!!!

----------


## WhoBattle

Im glad to be entering thanks for the giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## AccountShark

Time's up, let's do this

----------


## highs

ty <3 so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## theoneguardian

I'm in again! Let's hope for my luck this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Semord85

Very cool of you to do these giveaways! Hope I win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorenzo82

now let's see who is the winner.

----------


## matisyahu

are you guys ready for another month of not winning? i know i am!
thanks jessy  :Wink:

----------


## craneyy

i would take one of them

----------


## neuron

I'm once again in, GL to all!

----------


## Dyorr

Dear Random.org, let me win this time <3

----------


## EvidenceAA

I'm in again. Good luck to everybody!

----------


## stevendph

i'm in again too. Good luck to everyone

----------


## shahinpb

Count me in, GL to everyone!

----------


## tewix

Oh shit! Let's go! Good luck!

----------


## Limam551

Hope the rng god is with me this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## whiskeyjackzz

put me in and thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Lorenzo82

put me in there  :Big Grin:

----------


## TW_Gankdalf

Pls bb, need dem codez.

----------


## husobaba1903

*Good luck all,let's see who will the lucky guy this time*

----------


## Aurina

Crossing fingers.  :Smile:  Thanks!

----------


## dongovor

I'm in, good luck to all)

----------


## Yawnstar

Thanks Jessy!

----------


## sabe123

Ayyyyyy i want dat plx!

----------


## MrNoble

I'm in  :Big Grin: 

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Joni88

I might also have luck this month ty.

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Boom shaka laka

----------


## fatherjack

Here's for trying! Good Luck Everyone

----------


## Envision

Is this real life? (GLE)

----------


## artemarkantos

Good luck everyone  :Cool:

----------


## Alelight

Random.org is my friend. I will surely win.

----------


## streets772

Yay. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Retard_

Thanks for the contest!

----------


## nohackson

Waddup good luck guys

----------


## Nyarly

Apparently I'm not in this one yet, so much contests!
Crossing fingers, and thank you.

----------


## FREEKYNG

Gl to all !!!

----------


## Wulfescu

I'm in! Good luck everyone!

----------


## SpeedySaky

me me me please

----------


## WingedBoost

Good luck all!

----------


## Lemour

Good luck everyone and thanks for the contests :>

----------


## rainamnkk

For the Roaches!

----------


## Pari4h

Thanks for doing this. Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Nokuto

No luck last time, but maybe this time. Good luck to everyone!

----------


## aionic11

Thanks for this! GL everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Falkeid

Best of luck people  :Smile:

----------


## jamestay97

Thanks for doing this, good luck everyone.

----------


## halaf

Well here goes nothing....count me IN!

Good luck everyone, thanks for doing this bro!

----------


## Mixtrade

Thanks m8,and good luck all!

----------


## sully-gully

good luck to everyone out here  :Smile:  just getting to know this community 1 post at a time  :Smile:

----------


## Jamp42

Blizzcon baby!

----------


## Vertex Killswitch

entering, gl pals

----------


## Someonekw

im in!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YellowCake

I would like to be in too  :Big Grin:

----------


## marcus4

*Who doesn't like free stuff! >*:gusta:

----------


## taminhluan

Sure, I've won a beta key before, definitely wouldn't hurt to try!

----------


## munrolp2435

i can only hope for this  :Smile:

----------


## _Sati_

Me me I wanna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MrClue

get me in this bitch  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

> get me in this bitch


Bitch approves your entry!

----------


## Yousef A Awad

I would really love to get one of these.

----------


## Deftu

put me in there  :Big Grin: ,

----------


## botard

I think, I got this. #Beliebe.

----------


## moonk1n

Free stuff hyyyype! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## pleya

I like free stuff  :Smile:

----------


## SamsStore

free stuff. yum yum yum

----------


## Tariel

everyone love free stuff

----------


## tracerg

Count me in!

----------


## Ush

Oh me too!

----------


## Maccer

Good luck everyone.

----------


## sjmonkey

Thanks for these!

----------


## XxMagicxX

Booya! Thanks for always thinking about others and doing these contests ^.~

----------


## xWako

i never never never won anything in my life. Today is the day to continue the legend.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Reedler

Thank you very much !

----------


## alphatic

Would be amazing to win this  :Big Grin:  Also added you on skype.

----------


## notsosane_

Ooo I wanna try!

----------


## gippy

Might aswell try again!

Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## Snappx

Hoping for the best :-)

----------


## flashburn

Here's hoping  :Smile:  thanks for considering us

----------


## detro

You're generosity is amazing. <33 much love

----------


## Subcore

This is really nice. =)

----------


## TommyT

So you just post here for a chance to win?

----------


## Sylenos

This sounds pretty cool. Nice to see the community giving back to those of us that are *slightly* addicted to our Blizz games. :P Good luck everyone!! (and crossing my fingers for myself too)

----------


## Annaisha

> So you just post here for a chance to win?


Yes, indeed! I'd also like to know I've changed my username from *Jessy.Boosting* to *WhisperCrystal*. It should still mention Jessy.Boosting right under my online/offline status in black.

----------


## ThePhasedOne

Good luck everybody!  :Smile:

----------


## Warper

I want to believe !  :Wink:

----------


## Madlogs

put me in. I would like to buy something.

----------


## Machmud

Good luck guys! Let the let's see who gets this sweet price. 

Thanks for doing this, Whisper.

----------


## Fla34

Let's try again!

----------


## myran2

Pass me a key!

----------


## Anarchy [RD]

Yo! would be sweet!

----------


## Spooch

Good luck to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elanon GOLD

Put me in <3Mm

----------


## deckdecker

I would love to win  :Big Grin: , thanks to all people who posted there because I viewed this thread. woop woop

----------


## Annaisha

> Put me in <3Mm





> I would love to win , thanks to all people who posted there because I viewed this thread. woop woop


Banned people can't win.  :Smile:  

Maybe this is a good example for people to not make duplicate accounts to increase chances to win. You'll be disqualified either way. There's no real chance to get away with it. And even if you manage to double post, the winners are always checked up by a moderator, so if you were to win, amd it turns out you double posted, a new winner is automatically chosen without prior notice.

----------


## ilian7z

/roll  :Smile:

----------


## Superzozo

I'm in  :Smile:  thanks for the contest once again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harambeqt

>So i enter again.  :Cool:

----------


## Tim Cook

Need some booting accounts  :Smile: )

----------


## Wish311

Rolls the dice in hopes of a winning Roll.

----------


## jimaras5690

Well hopefully this contest ends before trump nuke the entire planet

----------


## Annaisha

> Well hopefully this contest ends before trump nuke the entire planet


No politics in this thread please.

----------


## brooklyn96

Hope i'll luck

----------


## hackerlol

I am hackerlol.

----------


## morgoy

RNG, be with me!

----------


## kostanz

am i doing it right?

----------


## Trustlol

Put me in bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## JonnyJa

freeeeee stufffff  :Big Grin:

----------


## skipper1

Keep it up Jessy!

----------


## grimmjow200

Jumping in  :Big Grin:

----------


## cryptexx

be the rollgod with me

----------


## piggyuk

i was saying boourns and id love a gift card

----------


## Amaterasus

RNGesus please don't fail me like you did with legendaries

----------


## HollowHD

*WOW*. Keep it this way mate. Such a nice giveaways! 

I'm totally into this. /fingerscrossed

----------


## frallan123

awesome yet again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unfaithful1214

Yay, another contest. Good luck everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## ribce

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Keyan82

Good luck to everyone and especially me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Izhue

Hoping for some loot! Thanks for having this great giveaway!

----------


## Balthier

Hit me up for a win  :Big Grin:

----------


## LordeX.de

:Cool:  (one smiley is more then enough)

----------


## Gozita

Good luck everyone guys!

----------


## kkthnxbb

put me in this Giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## kylona

hope i will win :d

----------


## ryster701

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## wrathqt

GL to everyone and thanks for doing it.

----------


## lemmitise

Entering! Meant to enter sooner but completely forgot.

Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast

----------


## Annaisha

Something random I've found back from the first months winner:

----------


## banzor

Entering just for fun as I never win anything hahaha!

----------


## Valmere

the only way i'd ever consider overwatch

----------


## msh.dk

We be awesome to win  :Cool:

----------


## Retard_

Thanks, and good luck everyone!

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Pick me! . . . . .

----------


## Random_Specific

Who ever wins... enjoy.

----------


## DoctorDanish

pick me im homeless and i have a fear of fine china

----------


## jgreen

Thanks Jess for the generosity  :Smile:  would love to win this so I can get Overwatch :P

----------


## Kazique

I want this  :Wink:

----------


## Annaisha

One week left to enter for November guys.

----------


## fjums

Good luck guys!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tannerknight

Looks fun. Where do I sign up?

----------


## mirdanek84

Count me in. Why did you rename btw?

----------


## watchmetank

ooooh boy lets go

----------


## Annaisha

> Count me in. Why did you rename btw?


Because I'm no longer providing boosting services.  :Smile:

----------


## hectorw98

This would be amazing to win

----------


## Itchimiru

Let give it a try. *Cheer* Ty

----------


## affe

Let's see if i'm lucky today

----------


## grimmeged

This is amazing, thank you for making this!

----------


## Gazaman

blame the healers ! cheers

----------


## artemarkantos

lets try :gusta:

----------


## vvvat

another try. thanks

----------


## gerger

haleluhja for the heheh3hk3

----------


## Sweking

Last minute entry! Gl folks!

----------


## herocraze

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

----------


## Annaisha

Last couple of hours to enter.

----------


## Annaisha

Hard to believe that December is already upon us, with the end of the year just ahead. I'll be "closing" this thread _(it won't get closed, but new entries won't count)_, and let Random.org do it's work as usually. Good luck to all people who have entered for November!

----------


## Random_Specific

Hey your channel accepts donations. How can you give us 40 and 60 USD battle net cards when you need money ? Sorry. Just curious. Anyways I don't have any money to donate. Maybe in the future if it all makes sense. Thanks.

Edit: And the profile image and the signature images are cute and makes me think of poor people on looking at those patches. I find myself glued to my laptop all day because I have birth defects / brain problems and living with parents, my father 72 does all the earning, me 36 does nothing productive. I can't even hold a job.

But, I volunteered for a job, may be I'll get paid. Thanks.

----------


## coderx2

dope giveay

----------


## Random_Specific

no genuine

----------


## Annaisha

As announced in my first post: 
The *First Place Winner* will receive a *€ / $ 60 Battle.Net Gift Balance Code* for his (or her) region.
The *Second Place Winner* will receive a *€ / $ 40 Battle.Net Gift Balance Code* for his (or her) region.




*Winners have been picked by RNG (Random.org) The winners are:*

First Place Winner: Maccer (Post #91) Second Place Winner: Spooch (Post #113) - Album on Imgur

(each picture has a description with the prize won, as well as the Random.org result)


First Place Winner: *Maccer* - Post #91

(Screenshot, click to enlarge to 3440x1440. 34" Curved Monitor, sorry!)



Second Place Winner: *Spooch* - Post #113

(Screenshot, click to enlarge to 3440x1440. 34" Curved Monitor, sorry!)




Both of you will receive a PM from me, so keep an eye on your inbox.
The codes will be delivered digitally, through your OwnedCore PM Inbox.

Should you run into redemption issues, then please contact Blizzard Battle.net Support

----------


## Hapiguy

Congrats to the winners!
Everyone else: Better luck this month!! 
 :Cool:

----------


## neuron

Rigged! I didn't win! 

Nah, just joking ofcourse, grats to the winners!  :Cool:

----------


## Annaisha

The order for the codes that were not yet delivered has been placed. However, shortly after the payment, the online store gave me a notice they're out of stock, and i'll receive them as soon as they restock. I've sent them an email to ask how soon they will be restocked, but I guess it will be just a matter of a day, max a couple of days. Sorry for any inconvenience caused, and I hope both winners have understanding and patience for a day or so. I'd call them, but it's Sunday, and then everything's closed here anyway.  :Smile: 

Here's proof of the order though: - Click to enlarge (3440x1440 (34" curved, sorry, just scroll)



EDIT: Not sure why Facebook is open, I meant to have the OwnedCore thread open, but I guess that ultimately it doesn't matter, it's the second part of the screen, the mailbox that confirm the order and says the codes are out of stock for the moment, even though they took my money!

----------


## scrappyballz

Even tho i was not a winner nice you to post info when something goes wrong. but you need not worry in my eye's we all know your legit. Gratz to the winners. and thank you again for another contest ms.jessy =)

----------


## MrClue

hello lemmi get some free stuff

----------


## scrappyballz

contest is over mate has been for 4 days now

----------


## Annaisha

Prizes have been delivered. I'll be setting up a new thread soon'ish. Sorry for the delay on the new thread, I had to confirm something with the OwnedCore staff first before I could announce the prizes.

----------


## scrappyballz

awesome can't wait =)

----------


## kennethas

grats to winner  :Wink:

----------


## Progod

good luck all  :Big Grin:  happy holidays!

----------


## Ashoran

All hail Jessy! Our lord and savour!

----------


## Random_Specific

It's happening. Wake up. Which Life? Which Events? - Sagar Gorijala.
Lee Bo-young.jpg

----------


## alphatic

Gonna test my luck again  :Big Grin:  thanks for this opportunity.

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Congrats to the winners!

----------


## Annaisha

Sorry for not having a contest up for December, there were financial issues in real life which would not allow me to deliver prizes I would promise. This is not the end of my competitions, though. In January we'll start again, and I'll make up for December in that one as well!  :Smile:  Check back the 1st or 2nd of January.

----------


## Hapiguy

> Sorry for not having a contest up for December, there were financial issues in real life which would not allow me to prizes I would promise. This is not the end of my competitions, though. In January we'll start again, and I'll make up for December in that one as well!  Check back the 1st or 2nd of January.


Real Life > Digital

Besides, we're all vultures!! :P
Beggars can't be choosers!

Good luck on the IRL financial stuff, that can be a PITA.

----------


## whatthehellwasthat

> Sorry for not having a contest up for December, there were financial issues in real life which would not allow me to prizes I would promise. This is not the end of my competitions, though. In January we'll start again, and I'll make up for December in that one as well!  Check back the 1st or 2nd of January.


thanks for your contests

----------


## Annaisha

> Real Life > Digital
> 
> Besides, we're all vultures!! :P
> Beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> Good luck on the IRL financial stuff, that can be a PITA.





> thanks for your contests


Thanks for the understanding guys. I did not count on 5000 Euros in bills in such a short period of time. One of the bills was from half a year ago, which makes me wonder how well the departments correspondent within the hospital.

----------


## Instinctive

Thank you for this shares!

----------


## Kentus

Ready sir :P

----------


## AccountShark

> Ready sir :P


You will win for sure.

----------

